# HP Print Plugin



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

I read that the latest update for the Kindle HD 2nd generation allowed for printing from the fire.  I downloaded the HP print plugin app, since I have an HP printer, but I can't figure out how to make it work.  When I go into the app it just directs me to a web page that lists compatible printers.  My printer is listed, so it looks like it should work.  But, how do I actually print something?

Has anyone used this app?  Can you direct me on how to print?

Thank you!
Laurie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an Epson . . . Basically you go to the app you want to print from and there should be an option in the menu.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

That's what I thought but I have checked a few different apps and can't see a print button. What apps do you print from?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you can print from all apps.  You can print from email, office documents, and you can print photos that I know of. I don't think you can print web pages. It should be in the "menu" option--the stacked bars if it is there.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's where it is in email.










And this is what it says on the Amazon page:

NEW-Kindle Fire tablets support printing documents, spreadsheets, presentations, photos, and e-mails to your home or office's wireless printer.

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you Ann and Betsy. I was able to print an email but I was hoping to be able to print Word documents. I will have to keep trying!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How  are you trying to print the Word document?  Which app are you using?  OfficeSuite Pro 7 is on sale right now for $4.99, reduced from $14.99. There is a print icon.  Tapping that will bring you to the HP Print Plugin.

I thought there was a free version of OfficeSuite that allowed you to view and print documents that came with the device....having trouble finding it, though when I click to open a document in my dropbox, I actually get that option.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In Office Suite, as I recall, there's a menu icon in the upper right. . . .three dots in a vertical configuration. When you tap that, the top option is File and, as in Word, one of the options there is Print.

It worked for me. I do have the 'Pro' version; I think the 'free' version is just a viewer but I'd expect it to work the same way. You just can't create files with it. And I think the Pro version adds PDF support. FWIW, though, if you do a lot with Office type files, it's a good app to have and, as Betsy noted, priced right just now:



Here's the viewer:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I try to open a word doc on my Fire HDX, I get two options--OfficeSuite and OfficeSuite Pro.  So they're both on my device somehow, though I can only find OfficeSuite Pro as an app, perhaps because I upgraded.  When I choose OfficeSuite, I can print.  That's actually what I tested with.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's the viewer:


Interestingly, the Viewer is not compatible with the HDX, which explains why it isn't showing up in my apps.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh. . . .I hadn't checked that . . . . .

I'm thinking that maybe the Fires come with a basic version of Office Suite?  But I can't recall for sure . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. . . .I hadn't checked that . . . . .
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe the Fires come with a basic version of Office Suite? But I can't recall for sure . . . . . .


I thought the same thing...

Betsy


----------

